# Badge removal and putting it back on. help



## Guest

I want to remove the badge/emblem, repaint it so it looks like this and then put it back on.

My worry is getting it right when putting it back on. How do i make sure its absolutely straight and spaced evenly

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-REA...Domain_3&var=540486834962&hash=item4d22d50463


----------



## Luke M

If you're not repainting the area then just mark it up with masking tape or a wax pencil.


----------



## Bazza85

Out of interest, how are you planning on reattaching them after painting?
I de badge'd my 330 but kept the letters and they would never have been tacky enough to reuse. 
At least the ones in the link would come with new, neatly cut adhesive backing.

On my current car I cheated and plasti-dipped the lettering on the back. 
Don't have a finished close up pic but this is 'during' the last stages of going around the lettering


----------



## Guest

Bazza85 said:


> Out of interest, how are you planning on reattaching them after painting?
> I de badge'd my 330 but kept the letters and they would never have been tacky enough to reuse.
> At least the ones in the link would come with new, neatly cut adhesive backing.
> 
> On my current car I cheated and plasti-dipped the lettering on the back.
> Don't have a finished close up pic but this is 'during' the last stages of going around the lettering


Bazza that was going to be me my next question. Whats best and easiest adhesive to use for a novice like me


----------



## Bazza85

Dunno lol, hence I dipped my current car!


----------



## ffrs1444

Halfords do some tape in diffrent sizes , black padded double sides and green plastic which you peal off


----------



## Guest

ffrs1444 said:


> Halfords do some tape in diffrent sizes , black padded double sides and green plastic which you peal off


And removing the old adhesive, whats the best way of doing this without scratching the paint


----------



## Vossman

3M do some very good thin sheet adhesives if you do refit the badges.


----------



## J306TD

ffrs1444 said:


> Halfords do some tape in diffrent sizes , black padded double sides and green plastic which you peal off


That's more for number plates. 3M stuff is best as it's really thin


----------



## Guest

With the tape, the cutting will be a challenge. i wish there was a glue that one could just brush on the back of the letters and stick it onto the car


----------



## Bazza85

Can u get new badges for yours in your chosen colour already, or buy new ones to spray & then fit them knowing the bonding is new & will be right?
Might be worth it for the sake of a tenner?


----------



## Guest

Bazza85 said:


> Can u get new badges for yours in your chosen colour already, or buy new ones to spray & then fit them knowing the bonding is new & will be right?
> Might be worth it for the sake of a tenner?


Its an older Merc, 1997 so i highly doubt i can get new badges.


----------



## Wrigit

The stuff i have used for years in work is http://www.indigoshop.co.uk/Category/double-sided-tape-vhb-very-high-bond-3m

we use it to hold glass into assemblies it is excellent but i don't know what will happen over time with tfr's, tar removers and the like.

I guess there will be an auto specific foam type vhb out there that will be suitable.

Best i can think of right now


----------



## Sutty 90

To reattach I find its best to use 3m double sided sheets. To get them back on straight make a template using masking tape before removing them.

Sutty.


----------



## Phssll

Removal is easy dental floss behind the badges keep tight and a sawing motion !


----------



## robdcfc

This is the stuff you want for badges.

http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?tid=&products_id=4841


----------



## Sutty 90

robdcfc said:


> This is the stuff you want for badges.
> 
> http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?tid=&products_id=4841


Yeah that's the stuff. Works a treat.

Sutty.


----------



## Guest

robdcfc said:


> This is the stuff you want for badges.
> 
> http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?tid=&products_id=4841


Thanks. So there is no cutting involved with this. Correct?


----------



## Sutty 90

You press the badges on to it and pull them off. The adhisive only sticks to the badges. 9 times out of 10 it works perfectly and even if it dosent it's usually just a little bit of overhanging adhesive. There isn't a simpler way!

Sutty.


----------

